# Are their tails normal for a purebred?



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

The breeder said they are full breed and showed me the mom on site and showed me their father on his phone (only a head picture) . First time owning this breed but with all the research I've done I think their tail is kind of short to be full blood. I'm posting the mom and dad too maybe they are a certain type of gsd. Puppies are currently 13 weeks.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Puppies have a shorter, finer, and an often fluffier coat when young. These puppies look "normal" to me for GSD puppies. Do you have reason to doubt the breeder?


----------



## Kari01

Is it just me or are the puppies vastly different in size? Are they the same age? That's a little strange. I assume you have already purchased them both? They look like GSD's, but are they even from the same litter? Have you taken them to a vet yet?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

tim_s_adams said:


> Puppies have a shorter, finer, and an often fluffier coat when young. These puppies look "normal" to me for GSD puppies. Do you have reason to doubt the breeder?


No, I don't (that was a good question to reflect on btw). Thank you for helping me.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Kari01 said:


> Is it just me or are the puppies vastly different in size? Are they the same age? That's a little strange. I assume you have already purchased them both? They look like GSD's, but are they even from the same litter? Have you taken them to a vet yet?


No, you are right. He doubles her in size. She was the runt and he was the pick of the litter because of his size and good looks.


----------



## Fodder

The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.

The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Fodder said:


> The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.
> 
> The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


Interesting. They act quite alike though and they sleep so close to each other sometimes on top of each other. And seem to love one another greatly. They had another litter mate even lighter than her. Heres an image. I have the 2 cuddling in the corner.


----------



## Petra's Dad

Hmm, seems like some shenanigans could have gone on here.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

What do you think happened?


----------



## Petra's Dad

Well, as insinuated above, they may not be from the same litter, or it is possible that two fathers got the female pregnant or that the mom isn't even the mother of either. Their size just seems really far apart to be siblings.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Fodder said:


> The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.
> 
> The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


Btw why do you think they are getting over me ?


----------



## Sabis mom

First off cute pups. But there is not much chance that you didn't get taken. Those pups are not the same age. I would bet money. 
And barring pattern sable? Those dogs did not produce that female.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Sabis mom said:


> First off cute pups. But there is not much chance that you didn't get taken. Those pups are not the same age. I would bet money.
> And barring pattern sable? Those dogs did not produce that female.


Thank you. Very interesting. Now I'm starting to think something's a foot. Because multiple people including yourself have said something similar I will make a new thread on the matter.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Wow so


Petra's Dad said:


> Well, as insinuated above, they may not be from the same litter, or it is possible that two fathers got the female pregnant or that the mom isn't even the mother of either. Their size just seems really far apart to be siblings.


Interesting


----------



## Cathyb

The boy is alot older then the female.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Cathyb said:


> The boy is alot older then the female.


Yea, the breeder probably tricked me. It's so hard to believe that they would do that though.


----------



## Scoobdue2

tail looks perfect for age


----------



## Petra's Dad

@GSDJOURNEYMAN, is your profile picture before the large pup was lost?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Scoobdue2 said:


> tail looks perfect for age


Ok thank you. I appreciate it


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Petra's Dad said:


> @GSDJOURNEYMAN, is your profile picture before the large pup was lost?


No, I took it 2 days ago. That's my new dog. It's strange because they are both 5 months old.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

The breeder said they are full breed and showed me the mom on site and showed me their father on his phone (only a head picture) . First time owning this breed but with all the research I've done I think their tail is kind of short to be full blood. I'm posting the mom and dad too maybe they are a certain type of gsd. Puppies are currently 13 weeks.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Puppies have a shorter, finer, and an often fluffier coat when young. These puppies look "normal" to me for GSD puppies. Do you have reason to doubt the breeder?


----------



## Kari01

Is it just me or are the puppies vastly different in size? Are they the same age? That's a little strange. I assume you have already purchased them both? They look like GSD's, but are they even from the same litter? Have you taken them to a vet yet?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

tim_s_adams said:


> Puppies have a shorter, finer, and an often fluffier coat when young. These puppies look "normal" to me for GSD puppies. Do you have reason to doubt the breeder?


No, I don't (that was a good question to reflect on btw). Thank you for helping me.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Kari01 said:


> Is it just me or are the puppies vastly different in size? Are they the same age? That's a little strange. I assume you have already purchased them both? They look like GSD's, but are they even from the same litter? Have you taken them to a vet yet?


No, you are right. He doubles her in size. She was the runt and he was the pick of the litter because of his size and good looks.


----------



## Fodder

The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.

The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Fodder said:


> The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.
> 
> The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


Interesting. They act quite alike though and they sleep so close to each other sometimes on top of each other. And seem to love one another greatly. They had another litter mate even lighter than her. Heres an image. I have the 2 cuddling in the corner.


----------



## Petra's Dad

Hmm, seems like some shenanigans could have gone on here.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

What do you think happened?


----------



## Petra's Dad

Well, as insinuated above, they may not be from the same litter, or it is possible that two fathers got the female pregnant or that the mom isn't even the mother of either. Their size just seems really far apart to be siblings.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Fodder said:


> The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.
> 
> The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


Btw why do you think they are getting over me ?


----------



## Sabis mom

First off cute pups. But there is not much chance that you didn't get taken. Those pups are not the same age. I would bet money. 
And barring pattern sable? Those dogs did not produce that female.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Sabis mom said:


> First off cute pups. But there is not much chance that you didn't get taken. Those pups are not the same age. I would bet money.
> And barring pattern sable? Those dogs did not produce that female.


Thank you. Very interesting. Now I'm starting to think something's a foot. Because multiple people including yourself have said something similar I will make a new thread on the matter.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Wow so


Petra's Dad said:


> Well, as insinuated above, they may not be from the same litter, or it is possible that two fathers got the female pregnant or that the mom isn't even the mother of either. Their size just seems really far apart to be siblings.


Interesting


----------



## Cathyb

The boy is alot older then the female.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Cathyb said:


> The boy is alot older then the female.


Yea, the breeder probably tricked me. It's so hard to believe that they would do that though.


----------



## Scoobdue2

tail looks perfect for age


----------



## Petra's Dad

@GSDJOURNEYMAN, is your profile picture before the large pup was lost?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Scoobdue2 said:


> tail looks perfect for age


Ok thank you. I appreciate it


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN

Petra's Dad said:


> @GSDJOURNEYMAN, is your profile picture before the large pup was lost?


No, I took it 2 days ago. That's my new dog. It's strange because they are both 5 months old.


----------

